# Can't get a job if I can't talk....



## RaggedyAnn (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm a full grown adult and I have so much trouble just answering my phone. I've applied to jobs and I haven't called them back because I break into a panic and feel like I can't breathe. I'm beyond broke and tired of relying on others. Has anyone been in this situation? What do other people in this situation do for work?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Online job maybe :stu


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Disability?


----------



## PenguinNinja (Jun 25, 2015)

I feel the same way as you. Think out, and write a done a few things that you need to say to when you make the call. Say "Hello, My name is _____. I am calling to check on the status of a job application." To which the other person on the line should take care of the talking after that. Focus on the words and speaking calmly that way you aren't focused on your nervousness. It is very scary when you do it, but this is all you need to say, and if they say "no, sorry we are not considering your application." or whatever, all you have to say is "Alright, Thank you, goodbye." 
If they do offer you a job interview, accept whatever time they give you to interview, or give them a time if they ask you for one. At this point, your going to be breaking into extreme nervousness at the thought of going to a job interview. Dress yourself up nicely. Fix your hair. Basically just make yourself presentable. And just go do it no matter what happens. 
When you interview, you will have to go the location. Say Hello, tell them your name, and that you are there for a job interview. You will go back to interview. There might be a handshake, and introducing yourself again. Just speak calmly and smile a little bit if you can.They will likely try to ask you a few things about yourself. Such as what your interests are, to which you answer whatever your interests are, such as movies, or video games, or a sport or what have you. They will ask you what times you are available to work. Tell them you are available anytime, or certain days or whatever. You will be super nervous the whole interview, but it will be over soon enough. Just nod a lot to get out of talking. If they offer the job, tell them "thank you, I look forward to working here." Might be another handshake when you leaving. 
In conclusion a lot of the nervousness comes from not knowing what to say. So just say these few lines to keep the process going, and most of all don't be hard on yourself. And don't give up when you think you cant do it or handle the stress, stick it out for a while, and you will gain a new perspective on the kind of jobs you want, and how to get through a phone call and interview and so on.
We are in this together, you aren't alone. Just pick up the phone and say Hello, My name is ___. You got this.


----------



## RaggedyAnn (Jul 17, 2014)

PenguinNinja said:


> In conclusion a lot of the nervousness comes from not knowing what to say.


I totally agree with that and when I've gone to interviews usually I've spent days without sleeping and replayed the scenario 1000 times but when I get there my mind goes blank, I have this stupid expression because I'm trying to smile but I feel like I can't control my face and I just stare wide-eyed...they ask if I have any questions, I respond no, shake their hand and run off...Its such a struggle to do something most people consider basic and completely necessary! :frown2:


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Funny I got that way after working jobs that required it for years.. Hit a point I dislike everything about the concept of a telephone.


----------



## Hopendreamer111 (Nov 1, 2015)

I can definitely relate to this problem. I don't currently have a job but its getting to the point where I'm going to need to have one and I don't know what to do either. I've only ever worked one job and it was only about a week. It was in a cafe that my mom worked at. I was working the register and I had a bad experience with one of the customers that actually caused me to have a panic attack and break down in tears. I just couldn't handle it at all. Now I'm terrified because I have no idea what to do. The idea of going to interviews and everything terrifies me to.


----------



## RaggedyAnn (Jul 17, 2014)

*It's been terrifying...*



Hopendreamer111 said:


> I can definitely relate to this problem. I don't currently have a job but its getting to the point where I'm going to need to have one and I don't know what to do either. I've only ever worked one job and it was only about a week. It was in a cafe that my mom worked at. I was working the register and I had a bad experience with one of the customers that actually caused me to have a panic attack and break down in tears. I just couldn't handle it at all. Now I'm terrified because I have no idea what to do. The idea of going to interviews and everything terrifies me to.


I have the same problem with having basically no experience and I applied to jobs and just got a bunch of rejection emails, I'm pretty upset and am not sure what I can do at this point....I can't handle working around people I will have a panic attack and now I can't even get an interview...If you have any luck please let me know how you did it...


----------



## likeabrickwall (Oct 29, 2015)

PenguinNinja said:


> I feel the same way as you. Think out, and write a done a few things that you need to say to when you make the call. Say "Hello, My name is _____. I am calling to check on the status of a job application." To which the other person on the line should take care of the talking after that. Focus on the words and speaking calmly that way you aren't focused on your nervousness. It is very scary when you do it, but this is all you need to say, and if they say "no, sorry we are not considering your application." or whatever, all you have to say is "Alright, Thank you, goodbye."
> If they do offer you a job interview, accept whatever time they give you to interview, or give them a time if they ask you for one. At this point, your going to be breaking into extreme nervousness at the thought of going to a job interview. Dress yourself up nicely. Fix your hair. Basically just make yourself presentable. And just go do it no matter what happens.
> When you interview, you will have to go the location. Say Hello, tell them your name, and that you are there for a job interview. You will go back to interview. There might be a handshake, and introducing yourself again. Just speak calmly and smile a little bit if you can.They will likely try to ask you a few things about yourself. Such as what your interests are, to which you answer whatever your interests are, such as movies, or video games, or a sport or what have you. They will ask you what times you are available to work. Tell them you are available anytime, or certain days or whatever. You will be super nervous the whole interview, but it will be over soon enough. Just nod a lot to get out of talking. If they offer the job, tell them "thank you, I look forward to working here." Might be another handshake when you leaving.
> In conclusion a lot of the nervousness comes from not knowing what to say. So just say these few lines to keep the process going, and most of all don't be hard on yourself. And don't give up when you think you cant do it or handle the stress, stick it out for a while, and you will gain a new perspective on the kind of jobs you want, and how to get through a phone call and interview and so on.
> We are in this together, you aren't alone. Just pick up the phone and say Hello, My name is ___. You got this.


It seems this is the only way to finalize getting an interview. I just send job applications online but I never follow up. I HATE making phone calls, yet oddly have no issue answering them.


----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)

I've been there. I remember applying to jobs and scared to all hell of interviews and bombing majorly at them. Mcdonalds interview I had was one of the worst experiences ever. Eventually I found a job that didn't require an Interview and had no customer interaction. They really needed someone to the point that an interview would waste time and I was hired right away. First few days I was scared of co workers and the boss but then I thought ***** it I'll probably never find a better job than this one thanks to not needing to deal with customers so better make the most of what I got. Eventually I was okay going to work and doing my thing. I quit after a year and a half because I just needed a break since work kind of gave me little free time. Second job again no interview and it was easier but still very nerve wracking the first few days then you feel okay. Basically try to find a Job with no interview and no real need to talk to customers unless they ask you a question or something. Eventually you'll become used to being people you don't know and when you search for better jobs you'll not be as scared of the first days and the thought of working.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Same. The Fall semester is over in 2 weeks, and my parents want me to get a job, while im not in school. I want to get one too, but no one will hire me.  
Apart from having zero experience in everything, I'm terrified of answering the phone or interviews. No one ever calls me, and when they do I let it go to voicemail because I get really nervous, or if I do answer I come off as a total awkward loser during interviews.


----------



## PenguinNinja (Jun 25, 2015)

RaggedyAnn said:


> I totally agree with that and when I've gone to interviews usually I've spent days without sleeping and replayed the scenario 1000 times but when I get there my mind goes blank, I have this stupid expression because I'm trying to smile but I feel like I can't control my face and I just stare wide-eyed...they ask if I have any questions, I respond no, shake their hand and run off...Its such a struggle to do something most people consider basic and completely necessary! :frown2:


I feel the same way as you. It's not fair that it is so hard. I wish job interview didn't exist. :tiptoe
I've been to two interviews where the interviewer told me. "well...you see..what were really looking for is the personality. I know people are nervous in interviews, but if you could really open up that would be great" To which I feel like they were implying that I have no personality :O It makes me feel bad.


----------

